# FTP, permisssions, links and proftpd



## thomasdk81 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am quite new to FreeBSD. I got a couple of Centos VPS with DirectAdmin on them. I know my way around the cli etc. But have never setup a FTP with users who all have access to the same dirs. At least not on a linux/unix system. On windows I use Bulletproof FTP server.

The way I would do it on Windows, is by using links. I would give all the users the same homedir. (chroot'ed them on FreeBSD). I use ZFS and found that I have to use mount_nullfs to make the links. When I want to give users access to dirs that located "higher" than the ftp homedir (ftproot)

I got:

/mnt/data/ftproot (homedir+chroot)
/mnt/data/shares/pictures (this should be link as /mnt/data/ftproot/pictures).

`mount_nullfs /mnt/data/shares/pictures /mnt/data/ftproot/pictures` (this works, but is reset after reboot)

Finally I would put this in fstab, so it mounts after reboot. I can't get this to work...

```
mnt/data/shares/pictures /mnt/data/ftproot/pictures Nullfs rw 0 0
```
 (is what I thought was the correct syntax).

So you see I have really used alot of time to search the forum and web :stud, but I don't know what to do now. Is this the right approach? I hope you can point me in the right direction 

- Thomas


----------



## thomasdk81 (Sep 16, 2011)

P.S: I have played with FreeBSD and FreeNAS, so if have some of it mixed up, thats why.
In my "world" this is the same procedure on both. If that explains anything


----------



## quintessence (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello,

You have 2 errors in the row for fstab - missing slash at the beginning and fstype 1st letter.

The correct is:


```
/mnt/data/shares/pictures /mnt/data/ftproot/pictures nullfs rw 0 0
```


----------

